# when the project finished



## zinc

Hi.  This is about a IT project and I'm trying to explain some steps that took place "when the project finished".  I'm not sure about the tense here.  "Als eindigde het project ..." ?


----------



## triptonizer

Hi 

first of all: "als" = "if" (condition) or "every time" (repetition), "when" + past tense = "toen"

In this case I would either say: "bij het beëindigen van het project" (when finishing, at the finishing) or "na het beëindigen" (after finishing)
if you prefer a subordinate clause: "toen het project beëindigd was" (when it had finished), "toen het project ten einde liep" (when it was in its finishing stages)


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Zinc 

I think it is better to use "_Aan het einde van het project_". It depends on the rest of the sentence though and it would help us if you'd give us the full sentence.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## zinc

Many thanks.  The full sentence is: "When the project finished the project manager returned to her previous job".


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Zinc 

_- De projectleider is teruggekeerd naar zijn vorig werk aan het einde van het project.
- Aan het einde van het project is de projectleider naar zijn vorige job teruggekeerd.
- Toen het project beëindigd werd is de projectleider teruggegaan naar zijn vorige baan. (Baan_ is chiefly used in The Netherlands_)

_Groetjes Herman


----------



## triptonizer

NewtonCircus said:


> _- De projectleider is teruggekeerd naar zijn vorig werk aan het einde van het project.
> _



naar *haar* vorig werk?


----------



## Kayla321

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag Zinc
> 
> _- De projectleider is teruggekeerd naar zijn vorig werk aan het einde van het project.
> - Aan het einde van het project is de projectleider naar zijn vorige job teruggekeerd.
> - Toen het project beëindigd werd is de projectleider teruggegaan naar zijn vorige baan. (Baan_ is chiefly used in The Netherlands_)
> 
> _Groetjes Herman


To me, the first two sound like the project manager went back to her previous job *before *the project ended.  I would say "Na het project...".


----------



## NewtonCircus

triptonizer said:


> naar *haar* vorig werk?


.



Kayla321 said:


> To me, the first two sound like the project manager went back to her previous job *before *the project ended.  I would say "Na het project...".


I expected someone to comment on this, however not on this sentence but instead the last one. In fact I used "_Toen het project beëindigd werd" _on purpose because I had my own doubts. 

_1)Toen het project beëindigd werd._
_2)Toen het project vroegtijdig beëindigd werd.
3)Toen het project beëindigd was. 

_1) and 2) do not leave any room for interpretation in my opinion. But what about 1)?

Groetjes Herman


----------

